# Getting a supply from Alibaba



## HughesMendes (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all, 

Firstly thanks for having me, I'm new to the forum and interested in gold recovery and curious as to how worthwhile it is, and so i thought id join a forum and start learning!

I'm looking at giving the process a go, and starting with a trial batch of old CPU's and RAM fingers, but it seems like finding legitimate suppliers is both a task of trial and error and also a trade secret among most!

I'm looking at suppliers on Alibaba as 3/4 of E-waste goes through Asia and therefore the prices are a lot lower than places like eBay, but how reliable are they? Does anyone have any experience with using Alibaba suppliers? 

I've got that niggly "if it feels too good to be true it usually is" feeling in the back of my mind so thought id see if anyone else has any experience of using them?

Cheers all!
Alex


----------



## galenrog (Nov 12, 2019)

The Alibaba platform, while it has many legitimate businesses using it to increase their international presence, is rife with fraud and other criminal activity.

Have fun. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 13, 2019)

Alibaba is part of Alibaba Group where...

Alibaba is essentially an advertising platform where you deal directly with whoever puts an ad there. I would not believe any ad selling ceramic CPU by the ton for peanuts unless it offers payment after delivery option which simply does not happen and for a reason. 

Aliexpress - while a part of the same Alibaba group is a much safer choice as it offers some safeguards and guarantees like your payment is not released to the seller unless you confirm delivery. No offers of CPU for funny prices there. 

That should be your hint, also somewhere on the forum, there is a thread about similar situation where someone tried to buy some CPU from some supplier on Alibaba.


----------



## HughesMendes (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I assumed that would be the case, if it sounds too good to be true it probably is and all that! 

Strange though seeing as 3/4 of Ewaste goes through Asia, you'd have thought it would be a big industry for them.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 20, 2019)

HughesMendes said:


> Thanks for the replies. I assumed that would be the case, if it sounds too good to be true it probably is and all that!
> 
> Strange though seeing as 3/4 of Ewaste goes through Asia, you'd have thought it would be a big industry for them.



It is. They get the gold themselves. :lol: :lol: 

The best way to view any of these adverts is to ask yourself one question. If you had that product would you be selling it for substantially less than it's worth? 

No. You wouldn't. 

Jon


----------



## Liquidau (Feb 16, 2020)

I lost $1,000 in a CPU purchase scam out of Thailand. They were very good, and I knew it was too good to be true, but I was in a rush. Bad move. ALIBABA SUPPLIERS FOR GOLD SCRAP ARE ALL SCAMMERS. Whether they are based in Thailand, Uganda, Kenya, Holland, Germany, or anywhere else, you can bet that $5-$10/kg for ceramic CPUs and fingers is fantasy land. My colleague lost 4 rounds of $1,000 each last year as well.

DON'T USE THEM. YOU ARE FLUSHING YOUR MONEY DOWN THE TOILET.


----------



## Mountain Man (Apr 26, 2020)

I too have lost money on Alibaba. 1 in Thailand, 1 in Germany, 1 in South Africa, 1 in the Ukraine and 1 in the Philippines. I will not ever set foot on Alibaba again. All total well over $6500.00. These guys selling it on Ebay are getting it in bulk from somewhere and then reselling it on Ebay for such high prices that there is very little if any profit left for the refiner. I too am having the same issue finding material enough to keep building my retirement. Now that I have the process figured out thanks to my never give up attitude and the very much appreciated help of knowledgeable refiners here on the forum who have been so generous and patient with me for several years. I now understand the process. I just need bulk product as well. 

If anyone has any recommendations on where to buy in bulk I would be forever grateful and willing to offer a reward for that information. 

Mountian Man.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 27, 2020)

I’m afraid you are not likely to get a reply to your request as everyone else has the same problem, learning to recover and refine is in many ways the easy part finding a good source of materials can be extremely hard but it can be done.
Do some research into where there may possibly be companies who use gold in their processes or manufacturing, visit scrap yards and ask questions, talk to family and friends about your hobby even strangers, you never know where you will find a source, visit companies with large computer set ups to see if they scrap them off and when, try colleges, schools and hospitals. 
The usage of precious metals is much larger than many realize and in many industries, find one that no one else has bothered with and you may turn your hobby into a profession, this is all about legwork and research, no one and I repeat no one will willingly give up a good source of material.


----------



## goldanalog (Sep 2, 2020)

Isn't it odd we have all these homeless people in the US, but no one is stepping up setting up refining e-waste projects helping to employ them. Maybe it couldn't pay enough for minimum wage?


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 3, 2020)

goldanalog said:


> Isn't it odd we have all these homeless people in the US, but no one is stepping up setting up refining e-waste projects helping to employ them. Maybe it couldn't pay enough for minimum wage?



This topic has very little with gold refining but the answer to your question lies in the simple fact that the majority of homeless people are homeless due to lifestyle choice be it alcohol abuse or drugs.


----------



## Raiders (Oct 26, 2020)

patnor1011 said:


> goldanalog said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it odd we have all these homeless people in the US, but no one is stepping up setting up refining e-waste projects helping to employ them. Maybe it couldn't pay enough for minimum wage?
> ...



Thats funny. I joined this group because it was said this group was full of good smart people. But according to this little comment that would mean I a m homeless because of my life choice? I don't drink I don't do drugs. I hate being dirty I hate hearing people like you cast judgment when obviously you have not one bit of respect for anything but your self. So if you can please stick to forum topics and not your very sad very non factual opinions. And before you shoot off at the keyboard just stick to the forum and what you know, please and thank you. 

As for the topic, sorry I had to put that out there. So I was recently having the same thoughts and thank you for posting your question. Sorry you all were scammed, but thanks for sharing it so the rest of us can keep clear of it all together. Another thing is one person mentioned the putting homeless to work refining, this is actually not a bad idea, I was homeless for 5 years with my wife and two kids. Then about a year ago we finally made it off the streets and I was wanting to do this. I can say not a good idea with a bunch of them working with all the chemicals for safety and security reasons but I just hired 3. They go and find all the scrap from the list and I pay them. To get the final pay I use that time to teach them. Wow so there is some good nuggets. I guess not every one keeps sources a secret.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm glad you have finally been able to get on your feet and start working and better yet are able to get some of your friends/aquintances some work as well. Keep you head up and stay positive. I can only imagine how tough it was being on the streets (not only tough but demoralizing as well). Patnor I know meant no harm by what he said and certainly did not want to offend anyone. You must consider that he is a very generous individual, most of us use his "guide" to processing Ic chips in some way or another. He could have kept this process his own but instead shared it with all of us. So I think his words are simply speaking of those homeless that are stuck on drugs or the ones that pretend to be homeless to get money and not the ones like you who fell upon bad times but tried your hardest to get back on your feet. Good luck and we want to see that gold button when you get it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 30, 2020)

Raiders said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > goldanalog said:
> ...



I do not know why you took it personally. As far as I can see I said the majority, not everyone. While undoubtedly there are people who lost a home due to other problems be it health, work, or personal from my own experience of working with homeless people I simply observed that what I stated was the case with the majority of the people I came in contact with. This is not me being "smart" or casting judgment. 
I still do what I can and currently trying to help few addicted people to get back on their feet sharing the little I got. I came to realize that no matter how hard you try most of the time addiction wins. And I am still trying.


----------



## etack (Oct 30, 2020)

patnor1011 said:


> Raiders said:
> 
> 
> > patnor1011 said:
> ...


That may be true in your neck of the woods but in the US the majority is the lack of mental health services we provide. 


Knocking Homeless people for any reason is not cool....... Most people forget the ladder they climbed and most people have no problem removing it and keeping others down without a ladder. 

regards,

Eric


----------



## akfweoiurfa (Nov 2, 2020)

There are companies that provide internation escrow services. 

If buying by the ton I bet a buyer you contact through alibaba who legit has the product would be fine going through the escrow service for the wire transfer.


----------

